# Memorial Day Weekend Coming Up!



## CraigC

Will you be firing up the grill or smoker? I'll be doing some andouille, tasso and probably a sausage of choice. We are down to 1 stick of andouille and the tasso is gone.


----------



## caseydog

I'm planning to go with the classics, good jumbo hot dogs, and maybe some burgers. I'm working on getting some neighbors together. 

I'll probably do a potato salad, too. 

CD


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I work the weekend, have Monday off.  We will be doing rib eyes on the grill at Mom's.


----------



## rodentraiser

The Sunday before Memorial Monday, the VFW always put on a fireworks show at the cemetery across from where I used to live. They've been doing that for about 10 years now. Originally, us residents of the trailer park were the only ones who would be there to see it and we'd sit outside the fence by the side of the road.

No more. Now if anyone did that, the cars would run them over. Cars start lining up on the side of the road to get a parking place an hour before the show starts, so this year I'm going over there at 8:00 (show starts at 9:30) and I'll be bringing my snacks and soda with me. Plus a god book. That's my Memorial Day excitement.


----------



## Addie

Memorial Day is not my favorite day of the year. I will be staying by myself in my home. I really do not want to be bothered by anyone on that day. Just leave me alone. I won't even be answering the phone. The family knows to leave me alone that day.


----------



## Cooking Goddess

We'll probably ask the relatives at the top of the road if they want to come down for a cookout. My SIL is always willing to make dessert when we have them over, and her hubby is happy to talk Himself's ear off while the grilling is going on.

Just the regular foods like hot dogs, potato salad, coleslaw...


----------



## bethzaring

I need to start thinking about what a vegan Memorial Day weekend menu could look like!


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> I need to start thinking about what a vegan Memorial Day weekend menu could look like!


Serious Eats has been doing more vegan recipes lately, and vegan recipe roundups for holidays. Keep an eye on their site this week; they might publish one for Memorial Day. 

Here's a recent one, to give you some ideas. http://www.seriouseats.com/2017/03/vegan-meat-dairy-substitutes-recipes.html

More, from a few years ago: http://www.seriouseats.com/2013/03/...-salads-breakfasts-sandwiches-appetizers.html


----------



## Andy M.

My daughters are coming over on Monday, which also happens to be my older daughter's birthday.  Our condo's pool will be opening for the weekend.  Our grandson will be excited.

Initial thoughts are a basic cookout.  I'll probably add as I go along.


----------



## CraigC

I have made the curing mix for the tasso and will coat the butt slices tonight. They will cure until Sunday. They get turned twice a day.


----------



## Andy M.

CraigC said:


> I have made the curing mix for the tasso and will coat the butt slices tonight. They will cure until Sunday. They get turned twice a day.



Craig, would you please share your recipe for curing tasso.


----------



## CraigC

Andy M. said:


> Craig, would you please share your recipe for curing tasso.



If you have Emeril's "Real and Rustic" CB, you have it. If not:

Tasso | Emerils.com

I've looked at others, but this is my go to.


----------



## Andy M.

Thanks!


----------



## bethzaring

GotGarlic said:


> Serious Eats has been doing more vegan recipes lately, and vegan recipe roundups for holidays. Keep an eye on their site this week; they might publish one for Memorial Day.
> 
> Here's a recent one, to give you some ideas. 15 Vegan Substitutes to Impress Your Meat-Loving, Cheese-Crazy Friends | Serious Eats
> 
> More, from a few years ago: The Vegan Experience: 60 Great Vegan Recipes | Serious Eats



Thanks GG.  Those recipes look great.


----------



## GotGarlic

bethzaring said:


> Thanks GG.  Those recipes look great.


Glad to help [emoji2]


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

GotGarlic said:


> Serious Eats has been doing more vegan recipes lately, and vegan recipe roundups for holidays. Keep an eye on their site this week; they might publish one for Memorial Day.
> 
> Here's a recent one, to give you some ideas. 15 Vegan Substitutes to Impress Your Meat-Loving, Cheese-Crazy Friends | Serious Eats
> 
> More, from a few years ago: The Vegan Experience: 60 Great Vegan Recipes | Serious Eats




Ooh! Ditto GG, THANKS!!!
I'm always looking for Vegan recipes to serve Mr&Mrs Dear Friend's!!
MAHALO!


----------



## caseydog

bethzaring said:


> I need to start thinking about what a vegan Memorial Day weekend menu could look like!



Veggie kabobs on the grill. I use yellow bell peppers, onions, whole mushrooms, and sometimes cherry tomatoes. Grilling them makes the veggies very sweet, and the mushrooms take the place of meat. 

CD


----------



## caseydog

CraigC said:


> If you have Emeril's "Real and Rustic" CB, you have it. If not:
> 
> Tasso | Emerils.com
> 
> I've looked at others, but this is my go to.



I use the recipe from Ruhlman's book, _Charcuterie_. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz

Speaking of Mr&Mrs DF's, they will be coming over to our place
and we'll do pot luck again.
I'll be making:
BBQ B/S Chicken Thighs w/ Noh Hawaiian BBQ Sauce to finish
 (a very different flavor profile, ono-licious!)
Summer Slaw
Fresh Corn on the Cob
Baked Beans 
Coconut Pound Cake - a new recipe for me


----------



## CraigC

caseydog said:


> I use the recipe from Ruhlman's book, _Charcuterie_.
> 
> CD



I looked at it and decided to stick with Emeril's.


----------



## roadfix

Well, I started stocking up on chicken wings...


----------



## GotGarlic

I have a chuck roast and a whole lot of bell peppers in the freezer. I think I'll make smoked pulled chuck roast. So good 

http://grilling24x7.com/pulled-smoked-chuck-roast-bbq-chuckies/


----------



## Vinylhanger

Kabobs sound yummy.  Probably go that direction.  I'm taking three days off to get some stuff done around the house.  Including sitting under a shade tree with a cold drink.


----------



## GotGarlic

Pork shoulder is on sale today. Maybe I'll try smoking pork sausage this weekend.


----------



## jennyema

My Big Green Egg got delivered today so I plan to give it a workout this weekend!!


----------



## Addie

No plans at all. Bad weekend for me. One holiday I do not celebrate.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

Addie said:


> No plans at all. Bad weekend for me. One holiday I do not celebrate.



You told us that already.


----------



## Andy M.

Memorial Day Monday turned out to be the day we can get together.  Sadly, it's also the day with 80% probability of rain.  I'm not going to do a cookout.  Now I have to come up with something to make for our Holiday (and eldest daughter's birthday) meal.


----------



## Whiskadoodle

jennyema said:


> My Big Green Egg got delivered today so I plan to give it a workout this weekend!!



I've always wanted to have a neighbor just like you.  Congratulations!


----------



## roadfix

jennyema said:


> My Big Green Egg got delivered today so I plan to give it a workout this weekend!!


Congratulations!   Have fun with that!


----------



## Andy M.

jennyema said:


> My Big Green Egg got delivered today so I plan to give it a workout this weekend!!



Congrats, Jen.  What's up first for the egg?


----------



## Cheryl J

Addie said:


> No plans at all. Bad weekend for me. One holiday I do not celebrate.



You mentioned that already.  Life is what you make of it, Addie.


----------



## Cheryl J

Having  local  family over for a cookout.  Not exactly sure of the menu  yet.  It's going to be a hot  day,  but the back yard and patio are shaded by early afternoon so it'll be fine..


----------



## GotGarlic

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> Ooh! Ditto GG, THANKS!!!
> I'm always looking for Vegan recipes to serve Mr&Mrs Dear Friend's!!
> MAHALO!


You're welcome [emoji2]


----------



## jennyema

Andy M. said:


> Congrats, Jen. What's up first for the egg?


 
I am under the impression that youre not supposed to use it at high heat the first time out, so Im going to make some pulled pork!


----------



## Andy M.

Sounds good! You really don't need an excuse to make pulled pork.  

I have a butt in the freezer and waiting for some more reliable weather so I can smoke it. 

Are you using hickory?


----------



## CraigC

jennyema said:


> My Big Green Egg got delivered today so I plan to give it a workout this weekend!!



Jenny if it came unassembled, when you tighten the bands on the dome and fuel chamber, make sure the ends where the bolts are bend out! If you don't the dome can fall out when opened at high temps. I found out the hard way.


----------



## jennyema

CraigC said:


> Jenny if it came unassembled, when you tighten the bands on the dome and fuel chamber, make sure the ends where the bolts are bend out! If you don't the dome can fall out when opened at high temps. I found out the hard way.


 

YIKES!  

The guys from the dealer set it up for us but I will make sure before I use it.

THANKS!


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Have fun with your egg, *jenny*!

Like *Andy* mentioned, sounds like a pretty wet weekend up this way. Since we're retired, we can celebrate whenever. Same goes for my SIL and her hubby, since he said bu-bye to his job a year ago when he turned 66. I'm thinking of checking to see if they want to come over on Tuesday, since the weather will be almost nice and it IS the traditional Memorial Day - May 30th.


----------



## caseydog

jennyema said:


> I am under the impression that youre not supposed to use it at high heat the first time out, so Im going to make some pulled pork!



Those eggs make a lot of heat with a little fuel, so go easy on the charcoal. 

I agree with your choice of a pork butt for a first cook. They are very forgiving. A BGE is very different from other charcoal cookers, so there will probably be a learning curve. I'd hold off on the prime rib for now. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

The two of us will put up our flag first thing in the morning, in observance of our national heroes who have given up their precious lives for our country. It's not about the living. 

  May God bless them all. 

We don't have any specific plans other than to grill some rib eye steaks.


----------



## Cheryl J

Kayelle said:


> *The two of us will put up our flag first thing in the morning, in observance of our national heroes who have given up their precious lives for our country. It's not about the living. *
> 
> *May God bless them all. *
> 
> We don't have any specific plans other than to grill some rib eye steaks.


 
Ditto, Kayelle....ditto. Perfectly said.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> The two of us will put up our flag first thing in the morning, in observance of our national heroes who have given up their precious lives for our country. It's not about the living.
> 
> May God bless them all.
> 
> We don't have any specific plans other than to grill some rib eye steaks.



I trust that you will remember to take the flag down at the end of the day. It really chaps my a$$ when I see a faded, tattered flag on a house, that was put up in the name of "patriotism." 

I'm sure you wouldn't let that happen, but you will probably see some as you drive around town after Memorial Day. 

CD


----------



## Kayelle

caseydog said:


> I trust that you will remember to take the flag down at the end of the day. It really chaps my a$$ when I see a faded, tattered flag on a house, that was put up in the name of "patriotism."
> 
> I'm sure you wouldn't let that happen, but you will probably see some as you drive around town after Memorial Day.
> 
> CD



Chaps my rear too CD. Ours is always removed at sundown.


----------



## Cheryl J

Lots of homeowners and businesses leave their flag up all year 'round. Usually it's those folks who care enough about their flag to replace it when it shows signs of wear.

Granted, I don't see them flying at night, though.  Several of my neighbors have flags that they take down every evening and put back up the next morning.


----------



## caseydog

Kayelle said:


> Chaps my rear too CD. Ours is always removed at sundown.



I'm not a big flag waver. I don't own a flag. No reason for that, I just never bought one. I don't do Christmas lights, either. 

But, if someone wants to fly the flag, they should take the time to learn the proper way to do it, and make the (rather easy) effort to do it right. 

CD


----------



## jennyema

My next door neighbors (reserve officer; son was special forces in Afghanistan) installed a flag pole so they didn't have to take the flag down ...

I assume that's ok....

But it doesn't seem different than my flag attached to the house.


----------



## Dawgluver

I made some flag plaques that I painted on old barnboard planks.  I hang them on the front door and between our garage doors.  They are obviously not "real" flags, just rustic Americana.


----------



## GotGarlic

jennyema said:


> My next door neighbors (reserve officer; son was special forces in Afghanistan) installed a flag pole so they didn't have to take the flag down ...
> 
> I assume that's ok....
> 
> But it doesn't seem different than my flag attached to the house.



Did he say that's why? I just asked DH, who is a Navy vet. He said you can leave it up if it's lit.


----------



## Kayelle

My late father in law was a WWII Marine vet, God rest his soul. He installed a flag pole on his property and raised and lowered Old Glory every single morning and afternoon. I asked him once why he didn't light it to be able to fly it at night, and he said he would light it when he was no longer able to do the honor. Maybe it was because he saw the flag go up at Iwo Jima....


----------



## Andy M.

There is a list of specific rules governing the display of the American flag.

https://www.usa.gov/features/usagovs-guide-to-displaying-the-american-flag


----------



## jennyema

GotGarlic said:


> Did he say that's why? I just asked DH, who is a Navy vet. He said you can leave it up if it's lit.



Good grief....

It's not lit thankfully .... it's like 20 feet from my bedroom window


----------



## Cooking Goddess

Kayelle said:


> The two of us will put up our flag first thing in the morning, in observance of our national heroes who have given up their precious lives for our country. It's not about the living.
> 
> May God bless them all...


Amen, Kayelle.

As you guys know, we are not early-birds. More like middle-of-the-day birds. Well, night owls. So...I set the flag up in a holder on our porch so that it doesn't touch the ground and put the porch light on right above it. That way it's lit just before dawn. When I come down at *ahem* whenever, it's light outside and I have forgotten that the porch light is on. No problem, since I notice the light when it starts to get dusky outside...and that reminds me it's time to take the flag in.

Primitive, but it works for us.

God Bless America, and all our service personnel. May those who made the ultimate sacrifice rest in peace.


----------



## buckytom

I would like to put up a flag pole in our front yard, but the only good spot is right in the middle of the leaching mound, and you're not supposed to touch that.

Getting back to this weekend, I thought of my dad tonight. A few years ago, my son told me to call his grandpa to thank him for his service in WWII on Memorial Day. When we called, my dad just laughed and said he wasn't dead yet. 

Well, now I can say thanks, Dad.

As for me, I'm doing what my dad taught me to do this weekend: work.

I'm working a double shift Friday, double shift Saturday, 12 hours Sunday, and 12 hours Monday. DW is extremely displeased, but my only saving grace is that it's supposed to rain all weekend. 

Anyway, a happy, grateful, and respectful Memorial Day to everyone.

Thanks again, Dad.


----------



## Andy M.

With the forecast still iffy for Monday, we decided to go with an indoor meal.

We'll be having chicken parm, garlic bread, Caesar salad for dinner.  Dessert will be a chocolate cake with a ganache between the layers and a chocolate whipped cream frosting.


----------



## caseydog

I went to the store, and bought my Ball Park hot dogs, buns, and all the ingredients to make my spicy potato salad. The fridge is full of beer, too. I think I'm ready. 

CD


----------



## Just Cooking

caseydog said:


> I went to the store, and bought my *Ball Park hot dogs, buns,* and all the ingredients to make my spicy potato salad. The fridge is full of beer, too. I think I'm ready.
> 
> CD




The best pairing for a delicious hot dog I have found, to date...  Picking up both today...


Ross


----------



## Aunt Bea

Quiet homely weekend here.

Thursday I went to the farmers market, purchased Memorial Day pots and made my rounds of the cemeteries.  Yesterday I made a batch of cabbage salad to scoop up over the weekend.  This morning I made a small batch of corn relish/salad and a bowl of bright red Jello.  Tonight the plan is to have some Buffalo chicken wings.  Tomorrow I will make a small two potato salad and a pair of deviled eggs.  The choices for Sunday and Monday will be scoops of salad, deviled eggs, chicken fingers or cheeseburgers, Jello and whipped cream.

Have a safe Memorial Day weekend!!!


----------



## CraigC

Yesterday was a busy one. I made up the seasoning for the andoulli, cut 25# of boneless pork butt into 1" cubes, mixed the fresh garlic and seasoning into 5# batches of the pork, put each batch into 2 gallon bags, and put all of it into the fridge for today. I also got the Horizon prepped. This morning I pulled the tasso out to warm up as it will be the first thing on the smoker. I'll be using pecan and hickory for these batches.

We are having a smoked chicken stew for a later in the week meal, so I pulled out some chicken thighs to go on later. Of course pics will follow.


----------



## jennyema

My smoked pork butt in my Big Green Egg was a learning adventure but it came out great!!!


----------



## CraigC

The first thing to come off the smoker today.

Tasso







The first batch of Andouille is on.


----------



## buckytom

CraigC said:


> The first thing to come off the smoker today.
> 
> Tasso
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The first batch of Andouille is on.


 

Nice!


----------



## Dawgluver

A thing of beauty, Craig.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I see mine, Craig...what is everyone else having?


----------



## CraigC

PrincessFiona60 said:


> I see mine, Craig...what is everyone else having?



If you can eat tasso straight up, even rinsing off the spice, you'd probably have the respect and awe of all the folks in Cajun country. Tasso is something used as an ingredient and not something you put some Creole mustard on and eat as an appi.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I'm allowed to make foolish mistakes...how else I gonna larn anythin?


----------



## Vinylhanger

We've been busy working on the yard, so no big shindig.  I ended up doing skin on chicken late last night.  Simple oil and rub with beans on the side.  Wife thought it was the best ever.

Tonight is jalapeño brats and cucumber salad.  If I can pull myself out of my chair.


----------



## CraigC

The last batch of andouille off the smoker.


----------



## PrincessFiona60

I think I gained 5 pounds _looking_ at the andouille.  Fantastic!


----------



## CraigC

Now this you can eat as an appi!


----------



## buckytom

Oh man, that looks good. A little andouille, a little mustard, a hunk of crusty bread, an iced tea, and I'm all set.


----------



## Kayelle

That's a *huge* beautiful bounty Craig! I'm curious about the amounts you normally cook. Do you freeze it all for later use or ????


----------



## medtran49

Kayelle said:


> That's a *huge* beautiful bounty Craig! I'm curious about the amounts you normally cook. Do you freeze it all for later use or ????



We vacu-bag it and freeze.  We usually make 2 batches a year.  When he fires up the Horizon smoker with wood, it's more cost effective to make large batches.  And it's not such a chore now that we have the LEM grinder and stuffer.  It took less than 30 minutes to grind 25 pounds of pork and that included bagging it in 5 pound bags and taking the bags to the porch fridge.  It would have taken a lot longer with the KA since it is much slower and we would have had to stop to let it cool down.


----------

